# Disclaimer



## Greg (Mar 12, 2004)

While AlpineZone.com has created this forum for the organization of hiking/skiing events and trips, we will not accept responsibility for poor judgment leading to injury, death, or any other damages. Use common sense if participating in an event or trip posted here. You MUST know your personal limit and never exceed it. Physical and mental fatigue, abrupt changes in weather, and other environmental effects beyond your control can increase the risk of participating in these events and trips. USE CAUTION. ALL INFORMATION CONTAINED IN THIS FORUM IS TO BE USED AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------

